# The Aryan Deception.



## Felix Noille (Nov 6, 2020)

Even today, many people seem to have a huge investment in the ‘Aryan‘ ideology to the point where they identify themselves as being ‘Aryan’. The origins of this dogma are not so widely known and its basis in fact is something no one seems to care about or that is simply ignored. What I am about to present is information that supports alternative ideas concerning the whole Aryan race ideology in order that people may draw their own conclusions or perhaps even revise existing ones.

The first mention of the Aryan race comes from within the tangled mess that was the British East India Company’s invasion and destruction of India – India proper not the East Indies.





_Source_​*The Vedas*
​The historical writings of ancient India, the Puranas, tell of Vedic civilisation existing in India for hundreds of thousands, even millions of years. However, recently the Indian government has refused any more funds for the archaeological excavation of the dried–up river bed of the legendary Swaraswati river, along whose path ruins of much of the very ancient civilisation of India lie. The argument of the India government is that the river is a myth and the British theory of ‘Aryan invasion’ is the established truth. The Aryan concept and the ancient Sanskrit texts of the Vedas are inextricably linked.

_"From the Vedas we learn a practical art of surgery, medicine, music, house building under which mechanized art is included. They are encyclopedia of every aspect of life, culture, religion, science, ethics, law, cosmology and meteorology." William James, American Author._​
The authors of the Vedas came closest to modern ideas of atomism, quantum physics, and other current theories. The Rig-Veda, is the first Indian literature to set down ideas resembling universal natural laws. Cosmic law is connected with cosmic light, with gods and later, specifically with Brahman. It was the Vedas that gave the world some of the earliest philosophical texts on the makeup of matter and the theoretical underpinnings for the chemical makeup of minerals. Sanskrit Vedas from thousands of years before Christ implied that matter could not be created and that the universe had created itself. Two thousand years before Pythagoras, philosophers in northern India had understood that gravitation held the solar system together and that therefore the sun, the most massive object, had to be at its centre.

"_Twenty-four centuries before Isaac Newton, the Hindu Rig-Veda asserted that gravitation held the universe together. *The Sanskrit speaking Aryans* subscribed to the idea of a spherical earth in an era when the Greeks believed in a flat one. The Indians of the fifth century A.D. calculated the age of the earth as 4.3 billion years; scientists in 19th century England were convinced it was 100 million years._” Dick Teresi, Lost Discoveries: The Ancient Roots of Modern Science.​
There you have it – “The Sanskrit speaking Aryans.” It has become such a cliche that it just rolls of the tongue, in one ear and out of the other without leaving a ripple on the consciousness.

300 years before Quantum Mechanics, Sir Isaac Newton came up with Classical Mechanics which describes very basic action and reaction. Newton’s entire work in Physics and Calculus was taken wholesale from the Vedas and the Kerala book of Calculus where it was originally used for calculating rates of change in Astronomy and Astrology for many thousands of years before Newton. The decimal and binary systems can also both be found in the Vedas.




*Roberto de Nobili: The impostor from Rome*
_Source_​Beginning in 1542 the *Jesuits* sent missionaries to India. They were well received and set up churches. However, their main mission was to subvert and undermine the local religion. Which wasn’t easy as there never was any religion called Hinduism. The Vedic culture was a way of life or ‘dharma,’ based upon Vedic principles. In the end the Jesuits would pervert the very concept of the word ‘dharma’ into ‘religion.’

Over time the Jesuits resorted to deception and any other means at their disposal to obtain copies of the Vedas. By the mid 18th century they succeeded. Then began a program of falsification through translation or in fact, just plain old falsification and proclaimed themselves as teachers of a *‘New Veda*’ - Christianity.

Following on from the Jesuits, it was the turn of the Jews to get involved, although some may say that there’s really no difference. Friedrich August Rosen translated the first book of the Rigveda in 1830, which appeared posthumously in 1838. The remaining parts were not translated until Rothschild employee Max Muller did it in 1890-92.

*The True Meaning of the Word ‘Aryan.’*

Aryan is not Arian. The Age of Aries ran from about 2000 BC to 100 BC according to western astrology. In Vedic astrology, which is far older, there are no ages ascribed to individual astrological signs. Instead there are Yugas, for example we are now in Kali Yuga.




*Aryavart*
_Source_​
India’s native name is *Aryavart *– denoting the area of the Vedic culture. Manu Smriti ("The Laws of Manu") describes the exact location of Aryavart which lies from the south of the Himalayas and all the way to the Indian ocean. The inhabitants who live by the code of the Vedic culture were called the *Arya*, but it is not a locally spoken name. Commonly, the name *Bharatvarsh *is used for India in general and scriptural writings. The territory of India (Bharatvarsh) or the Vedic civilisation (Aryavart) during the Mahabharat war (3139 BC) extended as far as Iran. So, the ancient Iranian people also used to call themselves Aryans and therefore it clearly had nothing to do with a common race or language.​​_“The word 'Arya' in Sanskrit means noble and never denotes a race. In fact, the authoritative Sanskrit lexicon (c. 450 AD), the famous Amarakosa gives the following definition:_​​_‘mahakula kulinarya sabhya sajjana sadhavah_​_An Arya is one who hails from a noble family, of gentle behavior and demeanor, good-natured and of righteous conduct._​​_“And the great epic Ramayana has a singularly eloquent expression describing Rama as:_​​_‘arya sarva samascaiva sadaiva priyadarsanah_​_Arya, who worked for the equality of all and was dear to everyone.’_​​_“The Rigveda also uses the word Arya something like thirty six times, but never to mean a race. The nearest to a definition that one can find in the Rigveda is probably:_​​_‘praja arya jyotiragrah ... (Children of Arya are led by light)_​_RV, VII. 33.17’_​



*Manu Smriti, The Laws of Manu*
_Source_​
_“The word 'light' should be taken in the spiritual sense to mean enlightenment. The word Arya, according to those who originated the term, is to be used to describe those people who observed a code of conduct; people were Aryans or non-Aryans depending on whether or not they followed this code. This is made entirely clear in the Manudharma Shastra or the Manusmriti (X.43-45):_​​_‘But in consequence of the omission of sacred rites, and of their not heeding the sages, the following people of the noble class [Arya Kshatriyas] have gradually sunk to the state of servants - the Paundrakas, Chodas, Dravidas, Kambojas, Yavanas, Shakhas, Paradhas, Pahlavas, Chinas, Kiratas and Daradas.’_​​_“Two points about this list are worth noting: first, their fall from the Aryan fold had nothing to do with race, birth or nationality; it was due entirely to their failure to follow certain sacred rites. Second, the list includes people from all parts of India as well as a few neighbouring countries like China and Persia (Pahlavas). Kambojas are from West Punjab, Yavanas from Afghanistan and beyond (not necessarily the Greeks) while Dravidas refers probably to people from the southwest of India and the South.’_​​_Thus, the modern notion of an Aryan-Dravidian racial divide is contradicted by ancient records. We have it on the authority of Manu that the Dravidians were also part of the Aryan fold. Interestingly, so were the Chinese. Race never had anything to do with it until the Europeans adopted the ancient word to give expression to their nationalistic and other aspirations.”_ _Source_​
*The Deception Takes Shape.*




*Sir William Jones, Founder of the Asiatic Society of Bengal
His own little Roman Empire*
_Source_​
During his time as British Colonial administrator, Sir William Jones (1746–1794) conceived the scheme of introducing the idea that Sanskrit was an outside language that was not native to India. This coincided with a general movement that was afoot in Europe to be free of the Judaic origins of mankind in terms of Genesis and the Hebrew language. It was/is cited as being particularly strong in what is today known as Germany and the alleged Volk Revival.

That Sanskrit could be an older language than Hebrew played to this evolving anti-Judaic movement which evolved to include the existence of some imaginary Central Asian (Aryan) race who spoke Sanskrit, took over Europe and brought the Sanskrit language to India when they forcefully entered the country.

This was the genesis of the fiction that would become the Aryan Invasion scenario later in the 19th century when the British regime unveiled the perfected false narrative. This would establish the fictional invading Aryans as the fathers of Vedic culture in India. Those who would introduce this ideology never cared to produce any evidence in support of their statement because it never existed and furthermore, fictional stories don’t need evidence as they are self-created dogmas.

Meanwhile, Jean-Sylvian Bailly (1736-1793) further elaborated upon the idea and introduced the concept of a northern homeland for humanity that later migrated to India bringing with them their knowledge of astronomy (India has the most ancient knowledge of astronomy in the world).



*Anantha Padmanabha Swamy Temple containing seven vaults. 6 have been opened revealing gold worth over 22 billion dollars. The 7th can only be opened by a secret chant.*
_Source_​
A careful study into ancient Indian history shows that there was no such thing as an Aryan invasion. Since the very beginning of human civilisation, *Aryans are the inhabitants of Bharatvarsh (India) *which is called Aryavart. In the Bhartiya (Indian) history there are descriptions of Shak and Hun invasions and also of Muslim invasions but never an Aryan invasion. It was simply a figment of the imagination of the British diplomats that fabricated this false story. However, after creating it they had to fix the period of the entry of the Aryans into India which needed careful consideration.

The second millennium BC was the period of migration and the expansion of major civilisations in the Middle East area. The Sumerians were at their peak around 2000 BC, the Babylonians were expanding their empire around 1700 BC and the Assyrians established their independent kingdom around 1400 BC. The Hittite empire (Turkey) also flourished during the second millennium BC. The Hittite language used Akkadian cuneiform script of which the earliest known record of cuneiform text goes back to 1700 BC. The cursive form of the alphabetical writing of early Hebrew and Aramaic languages started taking their first primitive shape around 1000 BC, and the Greek around 900 BC.

Considering these factors of social and literal developments in the Middle East, they randomly fixed the *1500BC *for their speculated Aryan invaders, claiming that they came from the Iranian side, forcefully entered the Indus valley, settled there and spread towards the south. It was *Max Müller *who promoted this invasion story and formulated his dates of Vedic origin accordingly.




*Max Müller*
_Source_​
*Max Müller* was a British agent, especially employed (in 1847) to write the translations of the Vedas in such a demeaning way so that the Hindus should lose faith in them. His personal letter to his wife dated December 9, 1867 reveal this fact. He was highly paid for his work. The British were in such an imperative need to get someone to do this job and Max Müller was the right person, so they paid whatever he asked for.

In 1929, Sir Julian Huxley, considered to be one of the great natural scientists of the twentieth century by other scientists who agreed with him, related (in Oxford Pamphlet, No. 5, OUP: p.9):

_"In 1848, the young German scholar Friederich Max Muller (1823-1900) settled in Oxford... About *1853* he introduced into the English language the unlucky term Aryan as applied to a large group of languages._​​_"Moreover, Max Muller threw another apple of discord. He introduced a proposition that is demonstrably false. He spoke not only of a definite Aryan language and its descendants, but also of a corresponding ‘Aryan race.’ The idea was rapidly taken up both in Germany and in England." _​
Ten years later in 1939, he said the following:

_"In England and America the phrase ‘Aryan race’ has quite ceased to be used by writers with scientific knowledge, though it appears occasionally in political and propagandist literature... In Germany, the idea of the ‘Aryan race’ received no more scientific support than in England. Nevertheless, it found able and very persistent literary advocates who made it appear very flattering to local vanity. It therefore steadily spread, fostered by special interests."_ _Source_​
Throughout the next two decades following its 1853 launch Max Muller was forcing the Aryan epithet on the combined Indians, Persians, Greeks, Italians, Slovonians, Germans, Nordic and 'Celtic' races. By 1860 the Aryan-Semitic divide had become dogma. It was not the whole human race that was given this Aryan ancestry, but only a white race that came down from the mountains of Asia, subsequently became Christian and colonised Europe.

Darwin's 'survival of the fittest' theory had just been introduced around the same time, but was used to show how the natural superiority of the Aryan race had been lost due to inter-breeding. In 1863 the French writer Ernest Renan, a close friend of Muller, believed that selective breeding in the future would result in the production of 'gods' and 'devas':

“_A factory of Ases [Scandinavian heroes], an Asgaard, might be reconstituted in the centre of Asia. If one dislikes such myths, one should consider how bees and ants breed individuals for certain functions, or how botanists make hybrids. One could concentrate all the nervous energy in the brain ... It seems that if such a solution should be at all realizable on the planet Earth, *it is through Germany that it will come.*”_​



_Source_​
Max Muller was not alone in his quest to convince the world of an Aryan race, it was a carefully concerted effort. The Sanskrit scholars fabricated and created records that showed the wrong historical dates for all of the important historical figures like Panini, Buddha and Shankaracharya, Slartibartfast, etc. They deliberately confused historical characters with similar names who lived thousands of years apart in order to clean Indian history of any significant activity before the fake Aryan invasion. Coins and edicts that should have been assigned to the 15th century BC were therefore placed in 300BC. In this way their writers constructed an enormous amount of biased literature against the Indian history and culture that flooded all the libraries of the world and which became the false basis for all other writers to follow. (Slartibartfast was a character in 'The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy'... sorry, I couldn't resist.)

*The Dissemination of the Aryan Motif.*

With the availability of Vedic texts to western scholars the intellectuals of Christian Europe were able to look to India in the hope of freeing themselves from the Jewish heritage. It must be emphasised though that they were very much westernised versions of the Vedas and not authentic, in fact one so-called Ezour-veda was a complete fabrication by the Jesuits. The Vedic philosophy and myths, such as managed to survive translation, convinced many that India was a far more likely and desirable source for the origin of western civilisation than the Near East. Furthermore, Sanskrit was looking like a better bet for the origin of language than Hebrew. Voltaire claimed to be "convinced that everything has come down to us from the banks of the Ganges - astronomy, astrology, metempsychosis, etc." although he was also ‘convinced’ by the fake Ezour-veda …a little too convinced actually.




_*The Ezour-veda, a forgery by the Jesuits*
Source_​
*The Racial Climate*

Race theories were the hot topic in eighteenth and nineteenth century Europe. Many educated people believed that human qualities could be predicted on the basis of measurements of physical characteristics like eye color, length of the nose and such. It went beyond prejudice, it was an article of faith amounting to an ideology. Here is an example of what passed for informed opinion on 'race science' by the well-known French savant Paul Topinard. Much of the debate centred on the relative merits of racial types called dolichocephalics and brachycephalics, though no one seemed to have a clear idea of what was which. Anyway, here is what Topinard wrote in 1893, which should give modern readers an idea of the level of scientific thinking prevailing in those days:

The Gauls, according to history, were a people formed of two elements: the leaders or conquerors, blond, tall dolichocephalic, leptroscopes, etc. But the mass of the people, were small, relatively brachycephalic chaemeophrosopes. The brachycephalics were always oppressed. They were the victims of dolicocephalics who carried them off from their fields. ... The blond people changed from warriors into merchants and industrial workers. The brachycephalics breathed again. Being naturally prolific, their numbers [of brachycephalics] increased while the dolichocephalics naturally diminished. ... Does the future not belong to them? [Sic: Belong to whom? - dolichocephalic leptroscopes, or brachycephalic chaemeophrosopes?]




_Source_​
*Germany.*

Any discussion of ‘Aryan races’ cannot avoid the inclusion of Germany. Official history dictates that there was no German nation at the beginning of the nineteenth century. Instead, it’s claimed, there were numerous petty German principalities and dukedoms that had always been at the mercy of the neighbouring great powers - Austria and France. We are also told that the idea of the Aryan race was a significant aspect of the German nationalistic movement, stemming from the _Volk Revival_. There are serious reasons to doubt this narrative. (See “The Secret War Against Germania and its Historical Roots” series on this forum.)

If we accept that Germania was one of the few last bastions of the Old World, then its sympathy and feeling of kinship with India is not surprising in the least. The official narrative also claims that some of the greatest German ‘intellectuals’ of the era were students of Indian literature and philosophy, amongst whom were to be found:

Humbolt *- *Lutheran, very early proponent of human-induced climate change and of dubious sexual tastes.
Frederick Schlegel – Lutheran, then atheist, then Catholic. Involved in the Jena Romanticism movement “_considered to have contributed to the development of German idealism in late modern philosophy_.” Published in 1819 the first theory linking the Indo-Iranian and German languages under the *Aryan* group.
Wilhem Schlegel* - *Lutheran, 1791 to 1795 was tutor to the children of Mogge Muilman, *President of the Bank of the Netherlands*, who lived at the prestigious Herengracht in Amsterdam. Produced a translation of the Bhagavad Gita in latin. Also involved in the Jena Romanticism movement.
Schopenhauer - Among the first thinkers in Western philosophy to share and affirm significant tenets of Indian philosophy, such as asceticism, denial of the self, and the notion of the world-as-appearance. *Descended from wealthy German-Dutch patrician families*. Neither parent was very religious and both supported the French Revolution.
Even a brief squint at Wikipedia gives enough to raise the eyebrows. Also, let’s not forget that Max Muller was a German employed by Rothschild.





*‘Moonrise over the Sea,’ Caspar David Friedrich, 1822, (German Romanticism)*
_Source_​
In 1819 Frederich Schlegel linked the Indians to the Nordics and labelled them *Aryans*. Somehow the Persians got included as well. His brother Wilhelm linked the term ‘*Aryan*’ to the German word ‘*Ehre*’ or ‘*honour*’ – which was actually an accurate translation, although it has no racial connotations in Sanskrit. Thus, we are told, the Indo-Germanic ‘myth’ was born and by 1847 it was already developing its ‘master race’ tendencies. However, was this a natural evolution or was it by design? Was there some occult guiding hand involved? I would remind you of the prophecy made by Ernest Renan,

”..._an Asgaard, might be reconstituted in the centre of Asia. ... It seems that if such a solution should be at all realizable on the planet Earth, *it is through Germany that it will come.*”_​
Britain had been watching the progress of German nationalism with rising anxiety that burst into near hysteria in some circles when Prussia crushed France in the Franco-Prussian war in 1871. This led to German unification under the banner of Prussia. Suddenly Germany became the most populous and powerful country in Western Europe and the greatest threat to British ambitions. Belief was widespread among British Indian authorities that India and Sanskrit studies had made a major contribution to German unification. Sir Henry Maine, a former Vice Chancellor of Calcutta university and an advisor to the Viceroy echoed the sentiment of many Englishmen when he said: "_A nation has been born out of Sanskrit_."




_*The Three Emperors". Otto von Bismarck seen as puppet-master pulling the strings of the emperors of Russia, Germany and Austria. Varzin or Varzim was Bismarck's country estate. Cartoon by John Tenniel from "Punch", London, 20 September 1884*
Source_​
*Max Muller’s ‘one-eighty’*

Max Muller craved celebrity and the life-style that went with it. He revelled in the role of being the most highly regarded *Aryan* scholar of his time. However, in 1872, he was living in England and his background was no secret - as a youth he was a German nationalist and the Aryan race theory was largely his creation. Now Bismark and the German Aryan race had become public enemy number one in England following German unification.

So in 1872, immediately following German unification, the culmination of the century long dream of German nationalists, Friedrich Max Muller marched into a university in German occupied France and dramatically denounced the German doctrine of the Aryan race.

Later in 1888, Muller stated clearly:

_"I have declared again and again that if I say Aryan, I mean neither blood nor bones, nor skull nor hair; I mean simply those who speak the Aryan language... To me an ethnologist who speaks of Aryan blood, Aryan race, Aryan eyes and hair is as great a sinner as a linguist who speaks of a dolicocephalic dictionary or of brachycephalic grammar._"​
Just as he had previously been a proponent of the Aryan race theory for the first 20 years of his life, he remained an opponent of it for the remaining 30. However, in spite of this fact, we still find Indian scholars who hold onto Muller’s previous views, however inaccurate they may have been, in their own conclusions on India’s history and the validity of the Aryan race fiction.

Shortly before his death in 1900, Max Muller wrote, 'The Six Systems of Indian Philosophy.' In it he stated,

_"Whatever may be the date of the Vedic hymns, whether 15 hundred or 15,000 B.C.E., they have their own unique place and stand by themselves in the literature of the world."_​
In other words, either he was guessing all along or he knew damn well how old they were right from the start.




_Source_​
*Offshoots of the Aryan Deception.*

In 1885 Rev. Dr. William Warren published ‘Paradise Found’ (dedicated to Max Muller) which stated that the cradle of the human race was situated at the North Pole in a country submerged at the time of the Deluge.

Warren himself revealed on the very last page of his book: he didn’t actually think his paradise could be found. He writes, mournfully,

_“Long-lost Eden is found, but its gates are barred against us. Now, as at the beginning of our exile, a sword turns every way to keep the Way of the Tree of Life…” Arriving at Polar Eden, we could do nothing “but hurriedly kneel amid a frozen desolation and, dumb with a nameless awe, let fall a few hot tears above the buried and desolated hearthstone of Humanity’s earliest and loveliest home.”_​
Personally I have some sympathy with this idea. Please see King Arthur in Hyperborea & The Arctic Mud Flood Cataclysm. However, it does not imply an Aryan race. Drill core evidence shows that the area of the Arctic Circle was once a tropical paradise that was covered by unimaginable quantities of mud (or ‘muck’) and then flash-frozen rather than deluged.

*Lokamanya Bâl Gangâdhar Tilak*, a Chitpavan (of Jewish descent) Brahmin was jailed in India in 1897 for anti-British publications in his newspapers, The Kesari and The Mahratta. Earlier in 1893 he had published a book called ‘Orion’ claiming that the Vedas originated from 4500BC, much earlier than the British scholars allowed. Max Muller (this was after his conversion from the Aryan race theory) used his influence to make Tilak's prison incarceration a very pleasant one during which he studied the Vedas and after an early release he published his book entitled ‘The Arctic Home in the Vedas,’ which was completed in 1898, but not published until 1903. Muller died in 1900. Tilak credited William Warren (‘Paradise Found’) and John Rhys for anticipating his theories.

Tilak’s evidence for his claims relies heavily on astronomical data from the Vedas that apparently reveals the positions of vernal equinoxes and constellations that could have only happened at a certain period and from a certain location on Earth, i.e. the North Pole, or near as dammit. This kind of claim is very difficult to refute, I wouldn’t even try.

Tilak's theory was revised and elaborated upon in 1965 by the Zoroastrian *H. S. Spencer* in his book ‘The Aryan Ecliptic Cycle’ which was endorsed by Sir Ramaswami Aiyer (British-Indian, Attorney-General & Statesman) and Sir S. Radhakrishnan (President of India), dignitaries of the Theosphical Society in Adyar (India) and the Sri Aurobindo Ashram in Pondicherry.

However, when permitted by the Indian government, archaeological evidence shows that Vedic literature describes people, events and places that existed in India, not at the North Pole.

*Frawleys Paradox:* On the one hand we have the vast Vedic Literature without any archaeological finds associated with them and on the other hand, we have 2,500 archaeological sites from the Indus-Sarasvata [Harrapan] civilization without any literature associated with them.




*The Sri Lanka Bridge*​
*Bridge Between Ramesvaram, India and Sri Lanka*

Archaeological studies reveal that the first signs of human inhabitants in Sri Lanka date back to a primitive age, about *17,500,000* years ago and the bridge between Sri Lanka and India is also almost equivalent. There is a mysterious legend from ancient India called Ramayana, which was supposed to have taken place in Treta Yuga (more than 17,000,000 years ago). The Ramayana is one of the two epic Hindu poems, the other being the Mahabharata. The Ramayana describes a love story between Rama, an ancient King, and Sita, who is captured by Ravan, the King of Sri Lanka. Rama lays siege to Sri Lanka and wins back Sita. In this epic, there is the description of a bridge, which was built between Rameshwaram (India) and the Sri Lankan coast under the supervision of a dynamic and invincible figure called Rama who is supposed to be the incarnation of the Supreme Being.




*The Lost City of Dvaraka*
_Source_​
*The Sunken City in the Gulf of Cambay, India:*

An entire submerged city at Dvaraka, the ancient port city of Lord Krishna with its massive fort walls, piers, warfs and jetty has been found in the ocean as described in the Mahabharata and other Vedic literatures:

“_Based on their location and depth, the ruins below the Gulf of Cambay must be at least 10,000 years old. Thermoluminescence dating of pottery shards recovered at several locations in the gulf revealed even more ancient dates, some as old as 31270±2050 years BP, more than 10,000 years before the last glacial maximum._​



_Source_​
“_So, from the foregoing it is very evident the prehistoric civilization that matured and developed in the present day Gulf of Cambay was the forerunner and model to the subsequent advanced Harrapan _[Indus Valley]_ civilization known to history. This wonderful twin prehistoric metropolis of Cambay lasted from about 13000 BP to about 3000 BP making it the most ancient and largest city civilization not only in Asia but in the entire world. It is seen to be at least 7500 years older than the oldest Mesopotamian city civilization. However strong evidence supports the presence of humans from at least 31000 BP who were evolving and developing and formed a great hitherto unknown civilization that were submerged by the flood, giving credence to local and global flood myths.” _Source​
[BP is apparently Before Present, Before Physics, Bloody Pointless, or 1950.]




_Source_​*Divide and Rule & Controlled Opposition.*

The British used the Aryan Invasion Theory, to divide Vedic society and the state of India. The North Indian "Aryans" were pit against the South Indian "Dravidians," along with high-caste against low-caste, mainstream ‘Hindus’ against tribals, Vedic orthodoxy against the indigenous orthodox sects. They encouraged the idea that the original native Indians were undeveloped primitives who were pushed out of the area that was taken over by the invading Aryans, who then forced their language, culture, and religion onto the people who remained. Even as early as 1840 the British missionaries were using this theory as a means to persuade people of South India to reject the Vedic tradition, since it had been forced on them by invaders and to therefore accept Christianity instead. By using the typical "divide and rule" policy that the British were known for, they helped create a schism in the people of India which gave them better means to control and manipulate them under the guise of giving them back the respect they had always deserved. Of course, if they became Christian they would deserve even more respect, as portrayed by the missionaries. Later the same tactic was used to neutralize Hindu criticism of the forced Islamic occupation of India, since "Hindus themselves entered India in the same way as Muslims did." Even today, the theory has been used as the basis for the growth of secularist and even Marxist forces. The travesty that the Aryan Invasion Myth caused upon India was a mere drop in the ocean compared to the destruction of their entire culture, but that’s another story.




_*The Vril Society*
Source_​
In the case of Germany, the native people were encouraged to consider themselves as the Aryan race. The blonde, blue-eyed Nordic features were firmly labelled as being Aryan. The Aryan race notion was insinuated into the so-called ‘Volk Revival’, which was probably nothing more than a natural expression of who the Germanic people were anyway. Just as the Judeo-Christians considered themselves to be God’s Chosen People, so the Germans were encouraged to think of themselves as the predeluvial Master Race. This happened in all manner of ways, art, philosophy and not least of which was via secret societies and lodges, where it almost became a religion and finally emerged in the NSDAP or National Socialist doctrine like a slow-acting poison. If anyone could have designed a diametrically opposed enemy of God’s Chosen People, they couldn’t have done any better than the Aryan Master Race. This was the controlled opposition to end all controlled opposition and the perfect recipe for conflict, racial hatred, division and War - lots of it.

Think about it; so maybe there was a race of people who were the survivors of Atlantis, or the antediluvian old world, whatever you want to call it. Maybe they came from the North Pole, maybe they were white, blonde and blue-eyed, maybe they were golden with fluorescent eyes and came from the South Pacific. After the deluge, ice age, mudflood, plasma discharge, time loop, creation of the Van Allen Belt, pole shift, tectonic slip - whatever you think happened, these survivors went out into the world to try and help rebuild civilisation. They didn’t discriminate between the races as to who they should help or who wasn’t worthy of their assistance. They saw it as their duty to share their knowledge with all races. Do you think they considered themselves to be the Master Race? Did they insist on being worshipped as superiors or even gods, or was that simply the reaction of those who had benefited from their assistance? Did they act out of a desire for conflict, racial hatred, division and War or for unity, prosperity and harmony? Perhaps it’s time to stop calling these people Aryan.

Sources:
The Vedas - Articles to Read
Scientific Verification of Vedic Knowledge: Archaeology Online | Archaeology Online
Rewriting Indian History - वेद Veda
VEDA - Vedas and Vedic Knowledge Online - Vedic Encyclopedia, Bhakti-yoga in vedas, Library
Cosmic Science of Today Is Based On Vedic Hindu Texts Written Thousands of Years Ago | Radhe Radhe | HariBhakt.com
Complete Review of Vedic Literature
The Aryan Invasion Theory: The Final Nail in its Coffin
Aryan Invasion — History or Politics? | Archaeology Online
Pirates in Priests’ Clothing: Francis Xavier & Robert de Nobili – Sita Ram Goel | Acta Indica » The St Thomas In India History Swindle
The Origin and Definition of the Name Hindu
Founder of Hinduism, Hinduism founder, Hindu founder
(32) First effort of Jones (1784) and the secret planning.
Revising History (Again?) – Evidence of an Even Older Civilization in India – Before Atlantis

[Much of the information presented was gathered some years ago for my own personal benefit. Therefore, I wasn’t particularly scrupulous with regard to recording what bit of information came from which source. Apologies.]


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 6, 2020)

Bravo! I have nothing to add to this other than to say this should be required reading for anyone over 12. Also the last paragraph brought me to tears...

Now if only someone could integrate this into a pharmacultural/shamanic Weltanschauung I think perhaps we could fulfill the Catholic ideal of an Universal Veda!


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 6, 2020)

A pretty thorough research. I agree with some points (like the purposeful spread of discord among Indians and their religion), but many points seem too vague to me (its not that I disagree, but rather just don't understand what you are trying to say). Could you please summarize it into a more concrete idea? What exactly is deception here, the existence of the Aryan civilization as a whole or the modern ideology behind it?

By the way, I've been researching the past of the Aryans for the whole of my life. And I can tell a short version of it, just for the purpose of comparing it with your ideas.

So, in my view, many years ago (I think it was around 2k years ago, not tens of thousand or millions of years ago) an alien civilization arrived at Earth and created a colony there. Then they created white humans and left them with knowledge about the world (to an extent they needed to know). Then bad guys arrived (or maybe they had always been there and just appeared at some point) and the conflict between Aryans and bad guys started (its a very very simplified version). At some point of this conflict 2 out of 3 moons were destroyed, Hyperborea got destroyed too, so people had to spread from north to south, spreading their civilization across the greater part of the planet. But bad guys (you may call them reptilians, greys or whatever you like) didn't like the idea of a thriving society of humans so they created their own hybrids of humans (black people and asians apparently) (I know it may sound racist, but that's what tribal stories from Africa and Chinese legends tell). Then another war started, which overwhelmed the already existing one world (or Tartaria), which subsequently got fragmentized into different countries, and later on into different languages and religions. Mixing of races gradually occurred too. And actually a lot of thing happened as well but that is a too long story to write here.

As for the Aryans, their culture (or the remaining elements of it) still live in most cultures of the world. And I also think that there is really no difference between Aryan and Arian (or even Irian / Iranian and all other similarly sounding words), because language has always changed so different languages/cultures/countries saved different variations of the same words (they just changed its shape slightly). *In my opinion, first and foremost idea is that Aryan is not a name of the race, but rather of a culture. A culture of conscientious, wise, noble and enlightened people.*

I can recommend you to read Russian Perun Vedas. I know that there is an English translation of it uploaded somewhere on the internet. They can tell you a lot about Aryan culture and history.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 6, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The first mention of the Aryan race comes from within the tangled mess that was the British East India Company’s invasion and destruction of India – India proper not the East Indies.


I agree that the first mention is recent and probably used to "get into India". Is it possible that all of Indian Aryanism and caste system only began with Europeans and was not present before? Is it possible that the Pandemonium rethoric which has opposed Iranians to Indians was only a farce by Westerners to have an ally against the muslim middle-east? Maybe it is true, who knows...
But I disagree when you say that Aryans are just a sort of modern construct. On that I agree with you that the concept of an Aryan race is modern. But Aryans existed as a caste of warriors and this is proved by the huge number of words derived from that one. And they were blonde and blue-eyed, even though they didn't brag about it (not sure about that though). Also, these Arii were racist as everyone else, the only difference being that the concept of what race is was more strict at that time. So strict that probably we could not even comprehend, to the point in which two peoples practically identical to each other saw thwmselves as different.
The arctic reconstruction cannot be an invention. Too many works of literature point to that, unless someone wants to prove that are all fake. And then what remains? Nothing!
I think that the idea of an Aryan race, hate me all you want (not you in particular, it was a plural you), is not at all wrong, but serves the purpose of identification in a common heritage that Christiandom had destroyed with the Council of Nicea, where, strangely enough, a certain ARIUS was proclaimed an heretic. That was the beginning of the hate towards Northern, blonde, blue-eyed people (aka Aryan, even though, as I said, that name meant simply _warrior_).
Having said that, all the dates claiming thousands of years of history of the Vedic nation are surely wrong, as they are for any other people on Earth.
This was my point of view.
PEACE


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 7, 2020)

All the modern racist madness in Europe starts with the Darwin family, first with the Satanist Galton and ends with his pathetic nephew Darwin.

Before with the "discovery" of America, racism was used to justify the slavery of the natives and later of the Africans.

The truth is that there has never been an "Aryan" race, it is all a consequence of the "theory" of Darwin's evolution and of lies and bad fruit, nothing good arises. What is the fruit of this ridiculous theory? All this scientificism about "billions of years" and evolution, Nazism, racism and other idiocy.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 7, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> All the modern racist madness in Europe starts with the Darwin family, first with the Satanist Galton and ends with his pathetic nephew Darwin.
> 
> Before with the "discovery" of America, racism was used to justify the slavery of the natives and later of the Africans.
> 
> The truth is that there has never been an "Aryan" race, it is all a consequence of the "theory" of Darwin's evolution and of lies and bad fruit, nothing good arises. What is the fruit of this ridiculous theory? All this scientificism about "billions of years" and evolution, Nazism, racism and other idiocy.



Dont mix up darwinist shit with legends about Aryans. Its two completely contradicting theories. One states that people came from north and descended from cosmic gods while the other claims that people evolved from apes in Africa. Nothing similar here.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 7, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> All the modern racist madness in Europe starts with the Darwin family, first with the Satanist Galton and ends with his pathetic nephew Darwin.
> 
> Before with the "discovery" of America, racism was used to justify the slavery of the natives and later of the Africans.
> 
> The truth is that there has never been an "Aryan" race, it is all a consequence of the "theory" of Darwin's evolution and of lies and bad fruit, nothing good arises. What is the fruit of this ridiculous theory? All this scientificism about "billions of years" and evolution, Nazism, racism and other idiocy.


You should read some books of old (like the Alexiad, for example) to see that _racialism _is part of the daily life of every people. About racism I am totally with you that it started with Darwin. People of today mix up racialism (an ancient concept pertaining to the defense of the community) and racism (attack towards those who are different). There is a blatant not-so-blatant propaganda by those in power to confuse these two concepts blaming it on European people within and outside of Europe. When in reality these two concepts are part of _every _people around the world.
I thought that this forum should not talk about recent history...


Felix Noille said:


> Even today, many people seem to have a huge investment in the ‘Aryan‘ ideology to the point where they identify themselves as being ‘Aryan’.


I don't see many of them. And if they exist, they should organize themselves in some obscure places underground. On the contrary I see an ever growing movement that talks about a so-called Black race, which has never existed, because this concept of racism is darwinian in nature and very different by the racialiam of Aryan people (with Aryan as a broad term to mean White, which is not a race, but it is nonetheless a sort of "mark of origin").
I think we should stay away from these kind of discussions, but anyway what do you think about this?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2020



Catalyst said:


> people came from north and descended from cosmic gods


Even though I am not so sure about that


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 7, 2020)

If I could eliminate a belief from human history, I have no doubt that I would eliminate the idea of evolution.

It was from this absurd belief that the greatest problems in the history of the world arose:

Communism
Nazism
It is this absurd belief that allows occult groups to erect monuments for the depopulation of the planet.

And if Nazism put this absurdity on Aryans on the agenda, it is because it is based on Darwinism.

Oh, and when Arians are said to be "aliens from the north", it is Darwinism that creates this "theory" again because the aliens would be what besides being the result of "evolution".

Darwinism is the wheel that has been crushing the world since it was accepted and spread by the occult elite that controls the world.


It's just an addendum to the topic.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 7, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> If I could eliminate a belief from human history, I have no doubt that I would eliminate the idea of evolution.
> 
> It was from this absurd belief that the greatest problems in the history of the world arose:
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say. Now it's more clear. My concern is that this word (aryan) is not an invention and not all the research done in 200 hundred years proceeded from darwinism. The proof is that no one can publicly speak about aryans (the warriors who became aristocracy throughout the world) while at the same time everything semitic or black (equally darwinian terms as "aryan") have a paved way and great acclamation in the academies.
So it seems to me that someone, the TPTB, doesnt want anyone to talk about aryans. Why? This is recent history, so we can't speak.
PEACE


----------



## Safranek (Nov 7, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Even today, many people seem to have a huge investment in the ‘Aryan‘ ideology to the point where they identify themselves as being ‘Aryan’. The origins of this dogma are not so widely known and its basis in fact is something no one seems to care about or that is simply ignored. What I am about to present is information that supports alternative ideas concerning the whole Aryan race ideology in order that people may draw their own conclusions or perhaps even revise existing ones.
> 
> The first mention of the Aryan race comes from within the tangled mess that was the British East India Company’s invasion and destruction of India – India proper not the East Indies.
> 
> ...



A well researched and presented post. The last paragraph sums up the true nature of human beings when left to their own devices without the divide/conquer and circus/bread manipulation of the 'materialists'. I have argued this point many times having experienced in my own life that when it comes to kindness, sharing, helping, and teaching, most people of all races naturally share in these traits and have a genuine preference towards applying these to others without the consideration of race, color or religion. I don't deny that there are definite physical, mental, psychological and other differences that can be noted between races but these can also be noted to a great extent within each race. The main issue is that these naturally positive traits are to be used without ego and selfishness for the benefit of all and not for the aggrandizement of self or race.  I've had well-intending people argue against this but I continuously pointed out that this thinking comes from a conditioning placed into societies at some point in our ancient past where some parasitic influence entered our 'world' and started applying these ideologies for their own purpose and at the expense of ALL.

Now, regarding the historical perspective I would like to point to a post I made in the old forum concerning the cradle of post-flood civilization  starting from the Carpathian Basin. It's my post from 2019/04.04, my first. On second thought, I don't know how to copy that particular post so I will just paste the links, however it would be worth reading Whitewave's post before mine to get a complete reference.

The source is archeologist Michelangelo Naddeo. In a nutshell, he tried to approach the Hung-Arian (pun appropriate for this thread , also I don't know who came up with that word but Hungarians call themselves Magyar ) Academy of Sciences regarding his findings and was shunned by them as they prefer to stick to the majorly falsified version of history created for Hungarians by the Habsburg dynasty which ruled them for 600 years continuously destroying their writings, art and history and turning their neighbors (relative peoples) against them and each other over the centuries. The final nail in the coffin was the so-called 'Treaty of Trianon'. (Deserves its own thread. In a nutshell 2/3 of Hungary was stripped after WWW1 creating new conflict zones that never existed with communist 'leaders'.)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Trianon
Ok, back on topic with Michelangelo Naddeo  - starts at 9:40


_View: https://youtu.be/5dvG7VsdqLo?t=580_


There's also a genetic study by Simeno 0. (2005) that supports Michelangelo Naddeo's main thesis. This study was done by an international team. It puts the oldest known genetically identifiable human DNA found in Europe into the Carpathians.

http://carswell.com.au/wp-content/d...eolithic-homo-sapiens-in-extant-europeans.pdf

So there is evidence of a post-flood/ice-age migration originating from the Carpathians. There is also a linguist, *Mario Alinei*, emeritus professor at the University of Utrecht, where he taught from 1959 to 1987 who published this book
_Etruscan: An Archaic Form of Hungarian. _Naturally, it was not welcomed by the establishment of the current narrative.

_https://www.mulino.it/isbn/9788815093820_
and a defense of criticism by a Hungarian researcher which came up in a quick search.

http://tmajlath.byethost13.com/etruscan.html?i=1
and is the originator of this theory: Paleolithic Continuity Theory as opposed to the Indigenous Arian Theory

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleolithic_Continuity_Theory#Genetics
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigenous_Aryans
The Vedas, like all historic documents have been mistranslated, and tampered with like all our historical documents world-wide which don't fit the official narrative. I've been checking out the youtube site of a guy called Jason Breshears who has his own compiled historic timeline and website - archaix.com - pertaining to this matter and much more. A good researcher with a solid bibliography to back up what he claims. Of course, its hard to cherry pick the truth from all the info and disinfo but he's doing his best and is worth checking out for those interested.

In conclusion, I agree that the term 'Arien/Aryan' does not refer to a race of people but rather something along the lines of what was stated by the OP, however there is definitely a plausible thesis behind the claim that the cultures of the middle and far east may have been the result of the migrations of survivors from the Carpathians as shown by the correlating research.


----------



## luchin001 (Nov 8, 2020)

The term Aryan is being used a lot these days in my country to attack the Mapuche communities and they are just as fanatical as I have read several here who say "I have read several books and could I explain ..." this whole issue of race and the color of the skin or the flag because sometimes the flag is vast, even if you are dark, short legs still consider yourself Aryan.
It sounds funny but it is so, I think that one of the great fables and cloak of darkness about our history is in the distorted history of the Aryans and their symbolism.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 8, 2020)

luchin001 said:


> The term Aryan is being used a lot these days in my country to attack the Mapuche communities and they are just as fanatical as I have read several here who say "I have read several books and could I explain ..." this whole issue of race and the color of the skin or the flag because sometimes the flag is vast, even if you are dark, short legs still consider yourself Aryan.
> It sounds funny but it is so, I think that one of the great fables and cloak of darkness about our history is in the distorted history of the Aryans and their symbolism.


Yes i also think this, inversion 101, ie what they say is usually the opposite!

As for race, creed or even religion, the divisive nature of such a tactic i always ask try to put it aside and just say, they just like me still have to take a dump in the morning, therefore we are the same!


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 8, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Darwin's 'survival of the fittest' theory had just been introduced around the same time, but was used to show how the natural superiority of the Aryan race had been lost due to inter-breeding.



I believe there is a relationship between the Aryan Deception and Darwinism (apart from them both being deceptions) in that one was used to support the other. Both have been responsible for creating untold misery and unnatural division - separately and when working in unison. They are both 'scientific' excuses for cruelty and for the domination of one group over another. Perhaps that should be 'pseudo-scientific.' 

I also find myself growing tired of so-called 'genetic studies' that seem to be able to prove anything that anyone wants to prove. I think it's probably due to recent events having put a new perspective on what we are conditioned to believe as being 'scientific proof.'


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 9, 2020)

Tart*ARIA
AR*cad*IA
A*me*RI*c*A
A*ust*R*al*IA
AR*gent*I*n*A
A*nta*R*ct*I*c*A
A*f*RI*c*A
A*ust*RIA
AR*men*IA*
Bulg*ARIA*
Bav*ARIA*
C*AR*path*IA*
C*ARI*nthi*A*
Lomb*AR*d*IA*
Cal*A*b*RIA*
S*AR*din*IA
AR*ab*IA
A*d*RIA*tic
*A*stu*RIA*s
L*A RI*oj*A*
Cant*A*b*RIA*
Can*ARIA*
C*A*lifo*R*n*IA
ARI*zon*A*
Cost*A RI*c*A
A*lge*RIA*
M*A*u*RI*tani*A*
Hung*ARY* (HungARIA)
Ont*ARI*o
Ge*R*m*A*n*IA*
B*R*it*A*nn*IA*
C*R*o*A*t*IA*
Uk*RAI*n*A
R*om*A*n*IA
IR*el*A*nd / Éire / Airlann (AIRland)
*I*s*RA*el
*IRA*n (AIRAn)
*R*uss*IA*
B*RA*z*I*l
Nav*ARRA
ARA*gon

Secrets in plain sight? AREA united by AIR / AER / ARIA and RA?

Surely not. Then again...


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 9, 2020)

Let's not forget those VEGET*ARIANS. ?*


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 9, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Let's not forget those VEGET*ARIANS. ?*



You're onto something.


----------



## Six (Nov 9, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> Tart*ARIA
> AR*cad*IA
> A*me*RI*c*A
> A*ust*R*al*IA
> ...


Spot on!
In romanian Aria /areal = area (eng), meaning the land of. I'm guessing the deception is that "arian" label is not what we think it is, but something common to land / country / places names.
Example: TartAria = tartar land(s)
BarbAria = barba (beard in romanian) land


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 9, 2020)

Where do the supposed Aryan Ainu people of Japan fit in with our official narrative?
They dont.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=endv3PVpXFg_


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 10, 2020)

A very interesting video about the widespread Aryan culture between Germanic, Slavic and European people in ancient times and the attempt to remove this knowledge and subsequently the consciousness of these peoples.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLN29_DFNgg_


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 10, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Where do the supposed Aryan Ainu people of Japan fit in with our official narrative?
> They dont.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=endv3PVpXFg_




Japan is indeed a great example of a former Aryan culture, which eventually got blended there with Chinese culture (in terms of race and language). Some hints about their past are revealed by their Shinto religion. Look at the Shinto tomoe symbols, they look like swastikas. Will someone here dare to say that it is a "darwinist conspiracy" too?

By the way, Japan was once part of Tartaria too. You can find a lot of cool old photos here: Old Tokyo | Vintage Japanese postcards and ephemera.




I'm thinking about posting a thread about it soon.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 10, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Japan is indeed a great example of a former Aryan culture



If you mean that Japan was once a part of Aryavart, i.e. the area of the Vedic culture, then it is entirely possible. In fact even the north west of Australia was said to have been a part of Aryavart at one time.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Japan is indeed a great example of a former Aryan culture
> ...



Actually I don't know what Aryavart is, and hear it for the first time. But the term Vedic is very native to me (as it is comes from the Russian word "ведать", which is a synonym to the word "знать", both of which mean "to know"). Term "Vedas" (as a compilation of sacred texts) obviously comes from this word. Summing it up, Vedic culture is a culture that is based on knowledge. And yeah, over years, it has also become an interchangeable term with the word Aryan. So Aryan = Vedic.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 10, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Actually I don't know what Aryavart is, and hear it for the first time.



So you didn't read the OP at all then?


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I don't know what Aryavart is, and hear it for the first time.
> ...


Of course I did, I just didn't notice probably =(.....

Anyway, I don't agree with the idea that the term Aryan belongs to the Indians. In my view Indians adopted this culture from those who lived there before. Even though you don't mention it, Indian Vedas have mentioning of a superior race/gods of an ancient civilizations. They also mention they they came from the north, from Hyperborea (while you make it look like it was some fairytale made up by some William Warren). I think that you didn't mention this part on purpose, because otherwise it would ruin your whole concept of Aryans not having relation to race, while in reality, everything is complicated. Aryan is  everything - a race, a culture, a way of living and thinking. It is a very broad term. If some people at some point of history tried to manipulate the minds of people using some ideas about Aryans, it doesn't mean that we have to deny some parts of the truth, even if it brings us to controversial stuff (which again, became controversial, only because it was politicized at some point).


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 11, 2020)

I sort of got sidetracked early in the OP when it was posited that a Jew (Rothschild) hired a German (Mueller) to discredit the Hebrew race and supplant it with an "Aryan" one.

What would be the purpose of that? I know you proposed a point to it but I'm asking from a Jews point of view (I'm not Jewish or Hebrew). 

Your posts, as always, give me something to think about and more fodder for further research.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

Guys, you don't need to worry.

Race is a Russian word.
You can even say "We must sacere our Russia" (Russia = Ra-sha = Race  ) ))))
(Russian can be interpreted as "light brown hair color")

Naturally, everything you read in Icelandic, English, German is cheating or semi-true. In these distorting mirrors, you can roam forever 
English is a young language. 1600-19th century. (Difficult to define).
German is exactly the same. The Germans in Germany learned the language in the 19th century, although they still lived in Prussia and not everyone knew that they lived in Germany.
As you can see, these comrades love to lie; love the Masonic Eastern religion and the Bible; they love to come up with all sorts of nasty things.
Protector of the white race Adolf Hitler burns out the white peoples


They just have a very difficult task. What to come up with to divide a single world. But this should evoke at least some kind of response from the soul.
As an example. Mormon Bible. Lies? Yes. When is it written? 1820-1860 years. But. There is about the Tower of Babel = one language; about the White population of the United States who have always lived there.
Naturally, this evokes a response from the soul, because it is true. But in addition, the person gets a bunch of sectarian nonsense.

And this is all science.
How to explore Etrusia without the Russian language.
How not to use Russian in German etymology
How to study genetics, but only so that people do not unite.

PS - By the way, Iron Swords cannot exist in nature  Only axes and machetes.
The swords must be made of steel. This is a difficult task. Or there must be a civilization that does not need swords (for example, in ancient cities there was police with clubs = modern police). Either the ruins of modern civilization are needed in order to saw sleepers, floor beams, etc. on its remains. 

Naturally, if you are told about the gods, savagery, etc. it's fake. Immediately.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Nov 13, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> Tart*ARIA
> AR*cad*IA
> A*me*RI*c*A
> A*ust*R*al*IA....*
> ...



*ARI*zon*A*.


----------



## codis (Nov 13, 2020)

khaoz said:


> Guys, you don't need to worry.
> 
> Race is a Russian word.
> You can even say "We must sacere our Russia" (Russia = Ra-sha = Race  ) ))))
> ...


That are exactly the things that gets Fomenko shunned by historians, and not without reason.
Albeit I'm not sure with him (Fomenko), I suspect it is a subterfuge to escape censorship and get published.
Go on.


----------



## solarbard (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm still reeling from the fact that the Jesuits forged a copy of the Vedas. What else has been forged?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 13, 2020)

How does one identify a forged historical document?
Serious question as it is fundamental to everything both stolenhistory sites were set up for.
I have no idea how so take the view all documentation is fake or based on fakes as I have come to the understanding there is no historical record which us why the world order needs to manufacture history. Without it it cannot get away with the things it does.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 13, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> How does one identify a forged historical document?
> Serious question as it is fundamental to everything both stolenhistory sites were set up for.
> I have no idea how so take the view all documentation is fake or based on fakes as I have come to the understanding there is no historical record which us why the world order needs to manufacture history. Without it it cannot get away with the things it does.


I should imagine with a quill and a couple of teabags!

https://www.wikihow.com/Age-Paper-Using-Tea


----------



## codis (Nov 14, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> How does one identify a forged historical document?
> Serious question as it is fundamental to everything both stolenhistory sites were set up for.
> I have no idea how so take the view all documentation is fake or based on fakes as I have come to the understanding there is no historical record which us why the world order needs to manufacture history. Without it it cannot get away with the things it does.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

Kammeier described an analytical method.
Most often, more than one (alleged) copy of the same document exist. And veeeeery coincidentally, these copies differ in the things that matter most - names, dates, and places. Mind you, Kammeier focused on title deeds.
The texts (names, dates, and places) differ often semantically, but always in writing face, and from the surrounding text. Usually written with different inks.

And then there are the modern methods. Like identifying ink pigments that could not have been known or manufactured at the alleged time (Dead Sea scrolls).
Or carbon dating, giving a few dozen years instead of a few thousand ...


----------



## emperornorton (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't have any rigid opinions bearing upon this issue, but I wanted to note something I always found curious. I have an old dictionary (early 19th century) that defines "aryans" as "descendants of Shem; see _semitic, people"_

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



kd-755 said:


> How does one identify a forged historical document?
> Serious question as it is fundamental to everything both stolenhistory sites were set up for.
> I have no idea how so take the view all documentation is fake or based on fakes as I have come to the understanding there is no historical record which us why the world order needs to manufacture history. Without it it cannot get away with the things it does.



That's a very good question. It is definitely a 'boot-strap' type of problem compounded by the issues of trust borne of hear-say and indirect access.

The problems of authentication and verification in terms of written history are several and complex but in my experience they are not ncessarily insuperable. Besides the apparent inductive checks on such information (correspondence with experience and empirical measurement) there are many deductive and statistical methodologies that can be brought to bear on the problem (using, e.g. markov chains and graph topography). These techniques all involve examining (lots of) data in terms of _coherence_ and can themselves be calibrated by second-order checks on coherence--though there's not always enough juice to get started. There is also a certain amount of information inevitably and irrepressibly preserved in the lexical and idiomatic data of language itself which provides another check on authenticity and integrity.

As far as establishing chronology, there are a number of ways to determine the age of a document both in terms of its physical and its semantic properties. Besides radioscopic and chemical tests--with their major limitations--there are statistical techniques of the form mentioned above as well as typographic and entropic measurements that are very precise. Again, however, such is the transcendental problem of trust that you will probably have to perform these tests yourself…

Now Information that cannot be verified may nevertheless be falsified. Propositional deception can usually be detected much more easily than psychological deception can be (and generally trivially so for information disseminated in the public domain; propositions of the form "if everyone had worn a mask all the time we would have defeated COVID by now" are only "unresolved" in the fantasyland of public discourse). The ruling class coasts along on a massive and precarious wave of lies which is why I think this technology--which is way below "A.I."-tier--is never really publicly discussed. 

All the foregoing commentary, however, applies only to information in an at least semi-permanent written form. Electronic data, whether it's on a hard drive or in the cloud, is a bunch of ephemeral nothing that actually has negative integrity. As we see statues and other markers of history being destroyed left and right it is absolutely critical to record and preserve information for the future non-electronically in a durable and recoverable form.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Aryan is not Arian.





Felix Noille said:


> _“The word 'Arya' in Sanskrit means noble and never denotes a race. In fact, the authoritative Sanskrit lexicon (c. 450 AD), the famous Amarakosa gives the following definition:‘mahakula kulinarya sabhya sajjana sadhavahAn Arya is one who hails from a noble family, of gentle behavior and demeanor, good-natured and of righteous conduct.“And the great epic Ramayana has a singularly eloquent expression describing Rama as:‘arya sarva samascaiva sadaiva priyadarsanahArya, who worked for the equality of all and was dear to everyone.’“The Rigveda also uses the word Arya something like thirty six times, but never to mean a race. The nearest to a definition that one can find in the Rigveda is probably:‘praja arya jyotiragrah ... (Children of Arya are led by light)RV, VII. 33.17’_


Aristocracy (Greek: ἀριστοκρατία _aristokratía_, from ἄριστος _*aristos*_* 'excellent'*, and κράτος, _kratos_ 'rule')
Aristocracy - Wikipedia
So, if the meaning is the same (and it is self-evident), this probably means there was a common origin.
Scythians-Goths in the Middle-East/India or Indians in Europe?


----------



## khaoz (Dec 17, 2020)

Goths are just a comedy ) Imagine, German Jesuits found in Northern Italy pages of the Gothic Bible (in a strange German language), and this proves the existence of the Goths. This was approved by the Holstein dynasty and ordered the opening of the department of the Gothic language. Where a bunch of professors study these few sheets and prove the German line. I'm not saying that there is no Gothic-Scythian gold, but these guys are crazy about their Bible. (Gothic Gold itself, after all, loved more than Deer, Beards, etc. things )

(If you prove that the Bible appeared in 1650 or in the 11th century, it will be even funnier).

Regarding the topic of the Aryans, how do you explain the fact that there was such a country Berber \ Barbaria \ Var Varia in North Africa. (Again a variation of Tartary. By the way, this legend about the war between Rome (invaders of Etrusia?) and Carthage will then turn from the other side. There are maps with cities and rivers, on the maps of the 18-19 centuries these are deserts.

Naturally, they are blue-eyed. True, this has disappeared over the years. And their folk costumes are similar to Russian / Romanian / Norwegian / Siberian. A very long strip for cultural ties, especially when you consider that things like in the desert are happening. And yes, this people is called the Amazahs = That is, it is almost the Amazons. And they had problems with invaders like the French. And modern Moroccans explain it that like these girls could kill in return.

And yes, it is worth remembering that it is forbidden to excavate Morocco-Sahara-Libya. There is ISIS, rebels and someone MINE the desert (!)  Again, when the Arab ruler Muammar Gaddafi began to dig sand and lay pipes, the Jewish President Sarkazoi (took money for the presidential company) attacked him. And the ENTIRE NATO BLOCK attacked. And Gaddafi himself stuck a stick in his ass (!). This is about the dangers of Archeology )))) (ISIS, Mines, Count Dracula)


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 18, 2020)

khaoz said:


> Goths are just a comedy


How? Can you prove it or is just a random comment without any background as usual? Is it the same old story that nothing exists and everything comes from Russia because Russians do it better? Or is it because the evil Jesuits have fabricated all the history that you don't like? Italian humanists went to Germany to find the ancient Roman authors, not Russia. Even though those books were probably modified or even faked, the humanists had to justify the finding going to Germany, not Russia. Goths/Schtyans came from Ukraine, not Russia. I am not saying that Russia does not have a part in this history, but this continuous attempt to say that everything is Russian seems to me the modern version of the "everything is italian" or "everything is jewish".


khaoz said:


> Regarding the topic of the Aryans, how do you explain the fact that there was such a country Berber \ Barbaria \ Var Varia in North Africa. (Again a variation of Tartary.


There are many historical clones of the colonisation of north Africa. So I would like to hear your well backed explanation, hoping it will not involve the over-abused and totally new Tartarian mythology. By the way even us Westerners have learned how to read some books and Fomenko has been translated in english and now even in italian, so we are aware of Tartary from his books without the need to justify the collapse of that empire through cataclisms or atomic bombs.
I would also like to know how a possible historical reconstruction by Fomenko/Nosovsky (they themselves say it is hypotetical) has become a sort of new nationalistic religion.
Finally I would like to better understand the primacy of the russian language over all the existing languages in the world. I am an italian very critical of Italy and I don't really believe in nations (as states/governments), but I am intrigued by the division between slavic languages and germanic languages. It seems to me that your point of view is that germanic languages are fake or very late because all the literary works of the West are fake while the slavic literary works are always genuine. Can you explain your point of view WITHOUT resorting to ad hominem arguments to disprove theories/literary works and WITHOUT considering everything as false?

No hate from me, just legitimate questions


----------



## khaoz (Dec 18, 2020)

Of course, the Jesuits fabricated History. This is their job ))) 

Your humanists could not go to Germany because it existed. For example, you can open a French language textbook or Wikipedia. 
There you will learn that in the 19th century, the inhabitants of France did not know French. There were tons of languages there. (Where they came from is not clear.) (Again, a paradox. They will tell you about Pipin Korotny, Miroving ... But nobody knows the language ) There are still French people like the Oquitans who don't speak French (a common joke in French comedies) Likewise in Germany (FRG) and Austria. Germany was created in 1870 from Prussia. It was a BILINGUAL country in the 19th century. What was there in the 18th century is already a mystery (True, we know, in the 18th century there was a harsh Serfdom regime. The official history.) 
Hitler himself had to destroy the Slavic traces in the 1930s. (Strange? Like the Millennial Reich) Austria-Hungary generally collapsed into Slavic countries )) Telling about the battle of the Germans with the Romans in the Tovtenburg forest becomes fabulous ... It's like the Lord of the Rings  
Where did your Humanists go? Switzerland? May be. This is such a famous region of the nosed Habsburgs. 

Ukraine is Russia. This is a fake country of 1917. The Baltic-Ukraine-Romania line was under German occupation. Line Murmansk-Moscow-Caspian Sea under the British. The problem of Ukraine is that a lot of Russians (whites) were killed there in the 1920s-1930s (Holodomore), and a new population was settled. Very similar to the Turko-Jews. This is the new Israel now. 

Russia in the 18-19th century was captured by this German (Swiss?) Dynasty. Let's call it the Habsburgs-Holstein. The gold of the Scythians of the Crimea-Don River has been preserved. However, what did they do with the gold of Perm, the gold of Siberia? That's right, they bought these ornaments and melted them into Gold. Your wonderful German Aristocracy has been doing this; Jesuits, etc. If this is their heritage, why did they destroy it "at the root"? ))

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020

I am not a fan of Fomenko and Nosovsky  It is obvious to me that there were no knights, but there was a single culture of stone workers, dungeons and sewers, cities of stars. I said at this forum that it was not the peasants who dug with wooden shovels. So what? The whole region of BarBaria has a similar name, and I think it's interesting. I chtoli fake these city maps with stars These are fragments of a single Mirror. (Again, many speakers of English, Italian, German often get angry. Why get angry? My activity is always aimed at a single world.) You need to study history in the 19th and 18th centuries. This makes it easier to see holes, fantasies, etc. until the 1650s. Russian is a very stable language. It is based on the roots of words. He has a stable phonetics. There are many letters in it (again, as the excavations of antique mosaics show, these letters were there. The official history hides them. For example, the Greeks cannot speak a number of letters. This is very suspicious. Again, the research method after the 19th century tells us that the Greeks did from the turkvo in 1812-1820. Quite by accident, they destroyed the Slavic words-streets-cities in the area. It's like an Israel-Palenstein trick) It has all the complex structures. Animation is not animation; declension; conjugation; sexual gender; and other things. That is, this is the level of Old English (I think this is a fictional language, made too difficult and then simplified); Latin; Germanic. This is a free key for the Linguist. For example, one can understand the meanings of German Toponyms. You can calmly guess such words as Zeus - Jupiter - Deus Pater - Deus - Theos (This is the same word) (Light, Day; Sky). That is, can you imagine what linguists are scammers if they do not use Russian and Slavic languages to decipher words? It's just a linguistic game for us. That is, the question is strange. Like asking a frog why it can breathe on land and on water. "I just can" )


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 18, 2020)

khaoz said:


> There you will learn that in the 19th century, the inhabitants of France did not know French. There were tons of languages there. (Where they came from is not clear.)


Are you aware of the fact that you are speaking with a person who comes from those very same regions and speaks a dialect related to those of southern France? I can understand that for you the West is an exotic place but we don't walk on our heads and, you will be surrprised, we have a memory that goes in the past as far as the middle-ages. The question is "how far?" and "how went down things in reality?"


khaoz said:


> Germany was created in 1870 from Prussia.


Thank God! You would be surprised that those territories were none other than the Roman Empire. It was finally defeated by the modern ruling class during the Napoleonic wars (in the West). If you read Fomenko you should know that Petrarch had to demonstrate with many arguments that the House of Habsburg had not inherited their rights by the Emperor Nero. In those times it was not an anachronistic question as today. Petrarch worked for the Vatican who had many open issues with the German Emperors (please don't say that this is all a lie, please).


khaoz said:


> Austria-Hungary generally collapsed into Slavic countries ))


Here you can read some of the stolen-hidden history of those tribes (Arch of Glory of Imperator Maximilian I). I highly doubt that someone today can say with certainty if those people were slavic or germanic and I highly doubt that they saw themselves in those terms either.


khaoz said:


> Telling about the battle of the Germans with the Romans in the Tovtenburg forest becomes fabulous ... It's like the Lord of the Rings


I actually agree with that. The Germans were Romans during the middle-ages and the Emperors were Germans. Even Fomenko has noticed how the most important Roman Emperors of antiquity frequequently bore the title of "Germanicus". Was it because they defeated the Germans or bacause they themselves were Germans? Fomenko is obviously suggesting the second one.
Anyway, the historian Andreas Tschurilow has succesfully demonstrated that Teutoburg was a town located near the modern Dalj, Croatia, in the territory of ancient Sclavones. That probaby means that the Germans/Teutons and the Slavs/Sclavones were probably the same people, no Russian involved here, but a strong hint at the possibility of a late division between Germans and Slavs.


khaoz said:


> This is such a famous region of the nosed Habsburgs.


One big nose doesn't prove anything, I'm sorry. It is obvious that then as today the ruling classes mixed themselves with other people. No big surprise here.


khaoz said:


> Ukraine is Russia.


Ukraine is nort Russia. This slightly proves that the serious research of Fomenko is becoming a tool for nationalstic russian agendas. Modern Jesuits, in a sense. Here a blog from a Ukrainian with authentic Ukrainian views on history (Historical Rehab of Ukraine-Ruthenia).


khaoz said:


> Russia in the 18-19th century was captured by this German (Swiss?) Dynasty.


Russia has become Russia in that time. Before that time its name was Muscovy. And if you are Russian you should know that Fomenko has done a great job looking at your Turko-Muslim past and heritage (here for example http://chronologia.org/en/seven/4N14-EN-16.pdf). By the way the Romanov RE-captured some territories that pertained to the first authentic Rus (Ukrainian) Kingdom, that was clearly related to the Germanic/Viking expansionism during the middle-ages. The Tartars/Turks and many other people who inhabited Central Russia destroyed the first Rus Kingdom. They were not Mongols as in modern historical view and the race of these people (in their first appearance) is certainly a fascinating subject. Culturally speaking we would probably classify them as Persians and it is highly probable that Islam (in a raw and "primitive" form) was brought by them in the middle-east.
And so on and so forth...


khaoz said:


> The whole region of BarBaria has a similar name, and I think it's interesting.


I agree with you on that. But you should also consider the Vandals as the culprit. They probably gave the name to Andalusia in Spain, even though some modern theorists could cry out some new theory involving strange reasonings to subvert the obvious. For that same reasoning I think that Tartaria and Berbers could be related.


khaoz said:


> Russian is a very stable language. It is based on the roots of words. He has a stable phonetics. There are many letters in it (again, as the excavations of antique mosaics show, these letters were there. The official history hides them.


You always speak of other people as if their languages should always be fake or a late invention (which are not), while Russian should be the only immaculate language on earth. I don't believe so. The history of language is even more complicated then the history of people.


khaoz said:


> I am not a fan of Fomenko and Nosovsky


But almost everything you talk about was discovered and popularized by them. And I say ALMOST just to be a good boy

Anyway, I appreciate you in the end, even though you say that Ukrainians are Russians, which is clearly a Jesuit big nosed lie


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 18, 2020)

"Barbaria" is quite interesting. The old maps tell us so much.
As for "Aryan" people there such as the tribes of Berbers in the Atlas Mountains that are pale and blue-eyed (RH neg blood type?), both mainstream and "fringe" historians agree that all of North Africa was an immense high civilization at many points in history. Why the (mostly) white Aryans are credited with so much of the high civilization awards is beyond me, but racism is alive and well in all departments of academia.
There are said to be vast ruins under the Sahara sands at 50-100 ft.
Im an Atlantis devotée, so I believe all of that region was once part of her empire, perhaps even the most important part. It was said to be a lush, fertile breadbasket region back in the day.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 18, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Why the (mostly) white Aryans are credited with so much of the high civilization awards is beyond me, but racism is alive and well in all departments of academia.


I'm sorry to ask, but what does racism has anything to do with telling history as it is or as it is supposed to be? In a previous post I showed an obvious linguistic root connecting the Aryans with aristocracy, and it is highly probable that their skin was white, their hair blonde and their eyes blue. Is it something to be ashamed or we should keep silent unless we immediately become the evil and monstruous naziis? And it seems to me that the Academia and the media are in full control of those who are totally against the idea of an aryan civilization. But unless we want, as they are trying to do from 2 centuries year after year, to completely subvert all the ancient data and historic clues that remain, then we have to say that probably, as far as historical memory goes, those people came from the north and had distinct racial characteristics. I don't think we should keep silent. For the benefit of whom?


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 19, 2020)

Western academia has downplayed or wholly ignored many high civilizations and accomplishments of darker skinned or Asian peoples.

• Cahokia Native American mound builders.
• Great Zimbabwe ruins. African kings. Mansa Musa.
• Khmer Empire. Ect, ect.

I'm a greying blond and blue eyed Aryan. So what? Who cares?
Academia most likely downplays the Aryan civilization topics because of the Nazis and the Annunaki connections to aristocracy and royal bloodlines.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 19, 2020)

Being as I started this thread, I would like to point out that it is about *The Aryan DECEPTION*, not The fake Aryan Race and all its phoney achievements. Disagree with it all you want, but if you want to go beyond that and talk about how great, ancient and wonderful the Aryan Race is then please do it elsewhere.

Thanking you all. ?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Being as I started this thread, I would like to point out that it is about *The Aryan DECEPTION*, not The fake Aryan Race and all its phoney achievements. Disagree with it all you want, but if you want to go beyond that and talk about how great, ancient and wonderful the Aryan Race is then please do it elsewhere.
> 
> Thanking you all. ?


I think you are talking about my replies here. I didn't know it was prohibited to reply to a public thread here. By the way my reply to your views and opinions was very on point but apparently you decided that those comments were not enough dignified to have a response. Dialogue is not welcomed and we have to accept the dogmatic Aryan deception even though there are plenty of historic data which speak about aryan people. I will not comment anymore in this thread, because is biased beyond limits in my opinion.

Thanks to those who are open to discussions


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 19, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> I think you are talking about my replies here.



No. I wasn't.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> No. I wasn't.


Felix Noille
I'm sorry if I bother you. My last reply. I swear


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 19, 2020)

Right.

The comment above was not aimed at anyone in particular, but everyone in general.

For some reason I have not been receiving notifications about this thread. I also stopped checking-in on it after it became abundantly clear that most of the people posting here couldn't even be bothered to read the OP, so if I have missed your posts and not replied to them, then I apologise most sincerely.

However, it seems that the majority of what you have been posting is about Russia, which has no interest for me whatsoever with regard to this thread.



Silveryou said:


> Aristocracy (Greek: ἀριστοκρατία _aristokratía_, from ἄριστος _*aristos*_* 'excellent'*, and κράτος, _kratos_ 'rule')
> Aristocracy - Wikipedia
> So, if the meaning is the same (and it is self-evident), this probably means there was a common origin.
> Scythians-Goths in the Middle-East/India or Indians in Europe?



You have selected the one meaning from all of those listed that could be convenient for your argument whilst ignoring all the others that clearly state the meaning of 'Arya' has nothing to do with race, nor does it have the same meaning as 'aristocracy.'



Silveryou said:


> In a previous post I showed an obvious linguistic root connecting the Aryans with aristocracy, and it is highly probable that their skin was white, their hair blonde and their eyes blue.



This is a massive assumption, in fact four massive assumptions, based upon very little indeed. It sounds like you are attempting to justify some kind of historical claim to aristocratic racial superiority.



Silveryou said:


> And it seems to me that the Academia and the media are in full control of those who are totally against the idea of an aryan civilization.



Where is your evidence for this? Personally, I see the exact opposite.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> the majority of what you have been posting is about Russia


I posted as a response to khaoz and it is not the majority.


Felix Noille said:


> You have selected the one meaning from all of those listed that could be convenient for your argument whilst ignoring all the others that clearly state the meaning of 'Arya' has nothing to do with race, nor does it have the same meaning as 'aristocracy.'


That's not the point of my statement, though. In my comment I refer to aristos (meaning excellent), not aristocracy per se. And I am not obviously claiming that race is contained in the term itself, in fact I've not said it. But it is an obvious fact that aristos has the same meaning of arian/aryan as it is showed by the passage quoted by you: _“The word 'Arya' in Sanskrit means noble and never denotes a race. In fact, the authoritative Sanskrit lexicon (c. 450 AD), the famous Amarakosa gives the following definition:‘mahakula kulinarya sabhya sajjana sadhavahAn Arya is one who hails from a noble family, of gentle behavior and demeanor, good-natured and of righteous conduct.“And the great epic Ramayana has a singularly eloquent expression describing Rama as:‘arya sarva samascaiva sadaiva priyadarsanahArya, who worked for the equality of all and was dear to everyone.’“The Rigveda also uses the word Arya something like thirty six times, but never to mean a race. The nearest to a definition that one can find in the Rigveda is probably:‘praja arya jyotiragrah ... (Children of Arya are led by light)RV, VII. 33.17’_
So, as a consequence, some people speaking a similar language went in various parts of the world. This means that the interpretation of the word as denoting a race is certainly wrong, but nontheless that word was used by the same people recognisable as having certain features.


Felix Noille said:


> This is a massive assumption, in fact four massive assumptions, based upon very little indeed.. It sounds like you are attempting to justify some kind of historical claim to aristocratic racial superiority.


This is not an assumption. Indians themselves associated nobility with a lighter skin. It's not racial supremacy to state obvious facts. Also, there is plenty of historical classic literary works that associate a certain European culture with a certain racial type. I don't see how stating the obvious should be racist. It's not my fault if the aristocracy was composed of white people.


Felix Noille said:


> Where is your evidence for this? Personally, I see the exact opposite.


I see a continuous attempt to justify a certain type of biblical semitic history which was literally invented during the British Empire and culminated with the establishment of Israel.

Finally, I don't want to overjudge your research, which has certainly taken some time to do, but all your assumptions are based upon some very thin connections. I am glad that you answered to my posts, it all began to be a little too akward, but with this I will not continue to disturb your research. It was not my intention to provoke or sadden anyone but I probably failed in my attempt to communicate.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 20, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> Indians themselves associated nobility with a lighter skin. It's not racial supremacy to state obvious facts.



When was this? Before or after the British destroyed their culture? You cannot claim this as "obvious facts" in a stolen history forum, it just doesn't mean anything without some kind of evidence beyond personal opinion. The idea that 'nobility' equates to white skin I find quite bizarre.

What if the Sanskrit translations you quote refer to those who follow the way of Sanatana Dharma - the Vedic teachings - as being "Noble" in the sense of people with a high moral character, honest and kind? This does not infer any aristocratic connotations.



Silveryou said:


> I see a continuous attempt to justify a certain type of biblical semitic history which was literally invented during the British Empire and culminated with the establishment of Israel.



Sorry, I don't follow the concept of "biblical semitic history" being "literally" invented during the British Empire. 



Silveryou said:


> Finally, I don't want to overjudge your research, which has certainly taken some time to do, but all your assumptions are based upon some very thin connections.



You are so very gracious. All of my 'assumptions', as you call them, were based largely upon the research of Indian scholars who are struggling to retrieve their stolen history and their true culture.

You are, of course, perfectly entitled to your opinions and I respect that even if I find them difficult to understand. Perhaps we should simply agree to disagree.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The idea that 'nobility' equates to white skin I find quite bizarre.
> What if the Sanskrit translations you quote refer to those who follow the way of Sanatana Dharma - the Vedic teachings - as being "Noble" in the sense of people with a high moral character, honest and kind? This does not infer any aristocratic connotations.


This is exactly what aristos means, as I previously said it is not peculiar to India, but a widespread Indo-European, aka Nordic concept. It is a fact, even in a stolen history website, that in the course of time in India, due to the secludedness of the caste system, the Indian aristos, who preserved their "whiteness" came to be associated with higher moral status. That doesn't mean that they really were morally superior, as everyone with a bit of intelligence should understand. It only means that things went down in this way due to division created in the first place whn two distinct races with different morals, behaviours and looks came into contact creating the caste system as a result. So, I again repeat myself, NO ONE HAS EVER SAID THAT WHITE SKIN = NOBLE. The Arii were nobles because that is what the word means and it happens that they were white because things have come down in this way.


Felix Noille said:


> Sorry, I don't follow the concept of "biblical semitic history" being "literally" invented during the British Empire.


I will try to provide info about this. It is strange that you don't know anything about what brought to the Balfour declaration, though.


Felix Noille said:


> All of my 'assumptions', as you call them, were based largely upon the research of Indian scholars who are struggling to retrieve their stolen history and their true culture.


The Indian researchers, as you call them, are a bunch of nationalists who are trying to push their Indian agendas creating a national history out of thin air. The same has happened in Israel, China, Mongolia, Russia, Italy, Spain, Germany, England, USA, Mexico and the list goes on and on. The true culture of the Indians is what they have right now, unless they want to create a new one backdating it to 10.000 BC to then say they are better of everyone else. Even their religion has considerably changed during the course of time. Nothing against that, it is perfectly normal that people would adapt their religion to new customs and behaviours. But it is a fact that Indra and other Vedic deities (typical "Indo-European deities) were gradually marginalized by new deities, probably of mixed origin, like Vishnu, Brahma, and Shiva.


Felix Noille said:


> You are, of course, perfectly entitled to your opinions and I respect that even if I find them difficult to understand. Perhaps we should simply agree to disagree.


I'm sorry if I sounded harsh at certain points. It is probably due to the fact that I, as everyone else, have my biases, and that combined with my bad writing in a foreign language have probably created something unwanted. I believe people have a natural tendency for good, even when they pursue their agendas. I hope you will develop your opinions as I am developing mine through the numerous articles on this website.
Cheers

PS: I would like to repeat an essential thing. When I say Nordic, Indo-European etc.. I AM NOT CLAIMING THAT WHITE PEOPLE SHOULD BE REVERED FOR ETERNITY DUE TO THEIR CULTURE. This just to be clear. For me it is only a question of search for a lost identity, aka history.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 20, 2020)

To coin a phrase from 'Dragon's Den,' "I'M OUT."

@Silveryou please help yourself to the last word... or two or three...


----------



## Feck (Dec 20, 2020)

Aryans were people from Harali (Arali) land of gold (aka chorasmia or the underworld), where the Sumerian gods lived far to the west... where all the canals were dug. Where the anunnaki defeated the alla-gods (carpenter gods) and created the workers to maintain the great boundary ditch. In Egypt it's the ptah, shebtiw and paylands story from edfu.

I think the geography gave them their name not the other way around.

Peace


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 21, 2020)

Feck said:


> Aryans were people from Harali (Arali) land of gold (aka chorasmia or the underworld), where the Sumerian gods lived far to the west... where all the canals were dug. Where the anunnaki defeated the alla-gods (carpenter gods) and created the workers to maintain the great boundary ditch. In Egypt it's the ptah, shebtiw and paylands story from edfu.
> 
> I think the geography gave them their name not the other way around.
> 
> Peace



Please provide documentary references to support this claim or is it fantasy?


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 21, 2020)

Regarding the OP, an important post bar none, we also have this bit of possible evidence for the Aryan Deception.
Though controversial, this statement by Lord Macaulay in 1835 is telling. There are many websites that denounce this address to Parliament, but I think that's a move by the PTB to put the inconvenient toothpaste back in the tube. The history of the harsh British occupation tells us all we need to know. Gandhi tried hard, but he inherited a racial and religious mess with Indian independence.






To me, this is decent evidence that there was still a strong Vedic culture going on in India before the full occupation by the British, who struggled mightily to destroy it and thankfully never fully succeeded. Was that culture, history, and knowledge the real "jewel in the crown"? There was probably equality and freedom in all things. Was it a threat to racist western imperialist power? I believe so.
India could not be left alone, for if the word got out that it was egalitarian and spiritually and technically advanced, there would be hell to pay in the 1850s. "Aryan" is an Indian culture, Im sure of it. The white PTB did not want people to know that brown-skinned "Wogs" were genuinely more advanced than them on a variety of fronts.
Add in Christian missionaries (more like infiltrating spiritual assassins) and you get divide and conquer plus the fake salve of western religion to heal any bad feelings:

*"Problem Reaction Solution*_ (Latin: *Ordo ab Chao*) is a mass mind control system. It is used to make changes to the law that the citizens would not accept otherwise."_

I first saw Macaulay's quote when I was researching my novel 12 years ago. Today, BS sites like "Factcheck" are smearing it vehemently and changing India to "Africa." Africa is not a country, its a continent.
Some sources say 1833, some say 1835. Be so advised.

As for the Germans and the concept of the Aryan super race, through my extensive research into the Thule and Vril Societies, it is my belief that the Ahnenerbe SS were really looking for superlative Vedic mathematics and Vimana non-linear physics during their trips to India and Tibet for their secret "wonder weapons" program. They found the _Kang Shur_ books of knowledge, apparently. The Aryan racial investigations were a cover story for the world press in 1938. The SS knew all about the true history of India and her advanced ancient culture going back at least several hundred thousands of years. (They were also looking for entrances to Shamballa.) The Aryan bit was just as Felix said in the OP, a convenient fairy tale for the German Fascists to base a new ideology on in 1919, only it wasn't new at all.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 21, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> To coin a phrase from 'Dragon's Den,' "I'M OUT."
> 
> @Silveryou please help yourself to the last word... or two or three...


 It's because your response was too interesting


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> The Aryan racial investigations were a cover story for the world press in 1938.



Quite so, but I suspect it goes deeper than that, imo. It's interesting how many of those who consider themselves to be 'Aryan' often display an arrogant, condescending and demeaning manner, as if they are talking down to you rather than with you. It's become a stereotype, that probably has its roots in Hollywood. Also, this air of superiority usually comes with the standard anti-zionist conspiracies, but the irony is that the Aryans are simply the same 'Jewish Chosen People' model with another name. The PTB (the Kabal), developed the Aryan Deception with regard to Germany in order to create a nemesis for the Jews and thus provoke two World Wars. Why would they create an enemy against their own people you may ask. Because the Kabal and the Jews are not the same people. We are all nothing more than pawns in their game, but people keep playing along with it.

The subject of Gandi is also quite interesting. He had connections to Madam Blavatsky and also the Rothschilds... what a mixture eh?


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 24, 2020)

Great post very thorough. I always wondered why the Nazis promoted the blonde hair blue eye Nordic ubermensch when most of their upper ranks (ie Hitler) didn’t have those features. Possibly was the plan a deception to actually destroy those type of people as much as possible for whatever reason? Make the Jews a fictitious enemy of theirs and you kill off the Nords that this power faction operating the Nazis wants to destroy as well as the German Jews who don’t want to leave Germany and go along with the Zionist plan. Just speculation


----------



## zlax (Dec 31, 2020)

Imperial magazine "Razvedchik №168", 127 years ago:





> The people of India speak 97 languages and 243 dialects from five different groups. In tribes there are almost all races of the human race. Its original inhabitants belong to a negroid related race, the remnants of which are still found in the Deccan. The majority of the population, as Hindus, Afghans, Tajiks and Beluchs, belong to the Indo-European race. In addition, India is home to almost wild Dravidians, Sinhalese, Malaysians and others; each of them is divided into numerous tribes. According to religion 188000000 of the native population belong to the Brahmins, 50000000 Mohammedan, 8000000 Buddhists, 1.8 million Christians, etc. Aboriginals are mainly divided into castes, the number of which reaches 140000, with 209 of them having more than 100000 people. Due to this diversity in the composition of the population, there is no unanimity among them.


Source: (no title)

It turns out that there were castes in India more than 140.000. 209 castes had over 100,000 people.
It is also interesting that 127 years ago there were only 8 million Buddhists in India. Probably Galkovsky was right about Buddhism was invented less than 200 years ago.

About 15 years after the events described, India was like this:


Apparently, the Buddhists were concentrated east of Bengal, in Burma (now Myanmar).
Now, according to official data, there are about 50 million people living there, it is stated that 90% of them are Buddhists.

...



https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fo_Guang_Shan


> The Dhammapada is a collection of sayings of the Buddha in verse form and one of the most widely read and best known Buddhist scriptures.



An example of an English translation widely used by Western Buddhists:


> 206. It's good to see Noble Ones.
> Happy their company — always.
> Through not seeing fools
> constantly, constantly
> ...



The Latin phonetic transcription of the same excerpt and the first direct translation from Pali to Russian and from this Russian translation to English:


> 206. Sāhu dassanamariyānaṃ, sannivāso sadā sukho;
> Adassanena bālānaṃ, niccameva sukhī siyā.
> 206. It's good to see the Aryans and always nice to be with them,
> I wish to never seen fools at all.
> ...




Source: Золотарёв переводит изречения Будды.


----------



## matematik (Jan 6, 2021)

The idea that non-whites, especially Indians and East Asians, are more spiritually developed and advanced than "Westerners" is a pretty mainstream idea. That is essentially the reason why so many "Westerners" go to India or South East Asia to "find themselves", because they believe those places offer access to a higher level of spiritual awareness that their own environments/cultures do.

I noticed one post in this thread alluded to the idea that the British elites see whites as better than "wogs", but I don't really think that's the case. If anything the lowest people on the totem poll in Britain are the native English underclass, who are seen as completely cultureless and unspiritual, and as just vulgar people. If it were true that they see non-whites as inferior, why do they flood this country with millions of them to the point the native English are facing minority status in their own country?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 6, 2021)

matematik said:


> The idea that non-whites, especially Indians and East Asians, are more spiritually developed and advanced than "Westerners" is a pretty mainstream idea. That is essentially the reason why so many "Westerners" go to India or South East Asia to "find themselves", because they believe those places offer access to a higher level of spiritual awareness that their own environments/cultures do.
> 
> I noticed one post in this thread alluded to the idea that the British elites see whites as better than "wogs", but I don't really think that's the case. If anything the lowest people on the totem poll in Britain are the native English underclass, who are seen as completely cultureless and unspiritual, and as just vulgar people. If it were true that they see non-whites as inferior, why do they flood this country with millions of them to the point the native English are facing minority status in their own country?



All good points!
Ive met some very upper class British elites---dukes, baronets, lords, and earls, etc.––and most of them privately look down upon all those without white skin or proper bloodlines (the lower classes) in hushed tones or innuendo, but this is not always the case. (Most American big shots are bad too).

The British really beat down the Indians for centuries and the historical record backs this up.
I posted about Lord Macaulay in another post.

I cant speak to immigration, the whys and hows, the hidden agendas, but its a good step forwards regarding racism I hope.

Spirituality comes from within, so wherever people go and find quiet peace in order to listen to your Higher Self thats where you need to be.


----------



## BornCurious (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello everyone. I made a new account since the website was down.
Now.. I won't go into too many details by reflecting on this Aryan deception topic, but there are so many mistakes from a start.

1st of all.. there IS an Aryan race (not so genetically pure anymore), and all R1a/R1b haplogroup members are more or less descendants of it.
The direct alternative name for Aryans is Alans (Alani) via rhotacism from R to L.
The etymology of the name comes from the word Ur/Or/Ar/Al which means from/origin + the word Anu/An/Yon/Ion which is the name of the heavens/source/creator. In the Bible, you have the name El-Yon which is translated as "God most high".
Ion/Aeon/Yon are all different phonological varieties of the same meaning. The word *aeon* /ˈiːɒn/, also spelled *eon* (in American English), originally meant "life", "vital force" or "being", "generation" or "a period of time", though it tended to be translated as "age" in the sense of  "ages", "forever", "timeless" or "for eternity".
Constellation Or-Ion shares its name with the Aryans since that was the area where those people in the past came from and are connected.
Aryans were also called Saka/Saca/Sakha/Saxons, while ancient Egyptians called Orion by the name of Sah/Saha.
Various other names were/are Scythians/Scoloti/Scottas/Scotts and maybe the most famous one Antes/Indas/Eneti/Veneti/Vandals/Phoenicians.
Biblical Japheth was their progenitor after the great flood (name of the ancient tribes Japodes/Gepids), while his two most famous sons Gomer and Madai gave their names to the most famous Aryan branches from our past, Mari/Amorites/Samaritans/Cimmerians/Omri/Umbri/Ambrones/Cimbri (from greeks called Phoenicians) and Medes. There is also worth mentioning the Medes sub-tribe of Budini or Budii in which was Gautama Buddha born. All major world continental toponyms are named after Aryans (try to guess which ones).
In ancient Greece, they were known as Ionians, in Anatolia and Levant (from a greek perspective) as Ases.
Aryans were Celts, Gauls, Galati, Chaldeans, Galileans, etc.


----------

